# Silvermere Sat 17th 10:20



## znuffzz (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

i've got a tee booked for this sat 17th at 10:20 at silvermere in surrey. green fees with a member are 25 quid.

any takers?

paul


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's going to be a hard frost again Saturday.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 14, 2011)

would have loved to mate, but every year, the weekend before christmas, me and HID go up london to finish the shopping have a few drinks and something to eat. we didnt go last year and if i cancel this year to play golf she will go bonkers!


----------



## The19thHole (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Paul 

I maybe up for this, can I let you know on friday?


Stu


p.s Iâ€™ve never played there.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 14, 2011)

lovely 17/18th hole, and the best pro shop around.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 14, 2011)

mate, can you stick a review of the course up when you have played please, as it is one I would not mind playing.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## The19thHole (Dec 14, 2011)

Midnight: Will do if I play

Oddsocks: Iâ€™ve only been to the pro shop and driving range there, and I must say the facilities are great and course look very scenic


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 14, 2011)

All the holes the same side as the pro shop are pretty nice, quite tight & quite scenic, its everything over the other side of the road that gets a bit boring. ok thats maybe the wrong words but the other side of the road is alot more open, and alot more forgiving. i think the road side was originally a 9 hole, with the other side of the road built at a later date... or atleast thats the impression you get from playing it. I like it there, they only downside is if you get stuck behind some slow player it can back up quite bad.


----------



## The19thHole (Dec 14, 2011)

Paul aka znuffzz. Iâ€™ll let you know by tomorrow night if I can make it on Sat (work commitments and all that)

Stu


----------



## znuffzz (Dec 14, 2011)

Stu - yes i will need to know by 17:00 friday otherwise i will have to cancel the slot.

as oddsocks says  - the course is a game of 2 halves, the first half tight and windy and the second half more open certainly, but loooonger and with some tricky tee shots positionally to get to par.


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2011)

Original nine holes are very nice, but not keen on the new holes. It has been a few years since I played there so they may have matured now. Lovely clubhouse, with great views over the 18th hole, which is a real card wrecker. Top pro shop as well.

Just up the road from St Georges Hill, one of my favourite courses.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, it's a great pro shop. Never played the course despite my cousin being one of the Pro's there! Their custom fitting is also very good.


----------



## The19thHole (Dec 15, 2011)

hiya Paul.

Yeah you can count me in.... Iâ€™ll start looking forward to meeting you.

Stu


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Paul, Seeing as there's only the 2 of you can you put me down as a 'short-notice' maybe?


----------



## The19thHole (Dec 16, 2011)

Coooool the 3 of us then


----------



## znuffzz (Dec 16, 2011)

JustOne said:



			Hi Paul, Seeing as there's only the 2 of you can you put me down as a 'short-notice' maybe?
		
Click to expand...

yup.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool, ...I'll try to be there about 9am.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 16, 2011)

I am going to my course at 7. If it is on temps, or closed, I may yet join you. 

Don't hold your breath though. It is unlikely.

I'll let just one know if I am coming tomorrow.

If any one else wants in, I'll drop out, no probs.


----------



## znuffzz (Dec 16, 2011)

cool murph i'll pm you my number just in case


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry guys, it was minus 3 here, and sleeting. There was no chance I was driving down to silver mere in those conditions.

Turned out nice though.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the game guys, *it really was a pleasure to meet you both* and to be out in the Winter sunshine - we were extremely lucky.

Enjoyed the course and it was in better condition than I thought it would be.

Well played 'The19thHole' a well deserved win and allround solid performance, ...no shame finishing with 2 pars over water! ... in fact I think you made far too many pars! 

Really enjoyed the company. Really enjoyed the chit-chat... and quite enjoyed the drive home as I was OFF MY FACE by that stage... got home, switched on the PC and fell asleep with my head on the desk  LOL

Hopefully will get out to have a game with you guys one day next year, awesome, thanks. 

James.


----------



## The19thHole (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Just One and Znufzz was a pleasure to meet you both. It turned out nice in the end (espech as I won :clap

All the best and see you soon.

Stu


----------



## znuffzz (Dec 20, 2011)

well done bioys, that was good day.

look forward to the next one!


----------

